# BYU UCLA



## Nor-tah

Is anyone else seeing this!!!!!! 21 to 0 at the start of the 2nd!!! Go cougars!


----------



## adamb

its awesome!!!


----------



## Nor-tah

34 0 baby!!!!!


----------



## Chaser

35 zip! This is unreal!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73

All I can say is -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## adamb

its looking like its gonna be a great season


----------



## Chaser

adamb said:


> its looking like its gonna be a great season


Its just one game, but yes, this is a good thing!


----------



## Chaser

That field goal attempt was blocked by the UCLA lineman's head!


----------



## Nor-tah

42-ZIP!!! Going into half time!! I hope you Ute fans are watching this!! I'll get you a tissue if you need!!


----------



## Chaser

Yep, I am watching!!! I don't mind rooting for the Y when they aren't playing the U, but when it comes time for the Holy War, you better believe my blood runs red!!! The success of other teams in the MWC in non-conference games just validates the wins for the U and Y, and makes them that much bigger. Go BYU and Utah till the third week of November, and then GO UTAH!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah

-*|*- -*|*- -()/- -()/- *()* *()* *(())* *(())*


----------



## Huge29

Holy crap, I am in DC, went to a sports bar to watch the game on our own little tv in our booth, they wouldn't add the game to their list so I have missed it all :evil: WOW, what more can I say?


----------



## martymcfly73

The shutout out is alive!! The football gods have smote UCLA!


----------



## Huge29

Posted this week on http://ucla.freedomblogging.com/2008/09 ... -beat-byu/



> UCLA can beat BYU
> September 9th, 2008, 10:35 am · 4 Comments · posted by MICHAEL LEV, OCREGISTER.COM
> 
> ESPN analyst Kirk Herbstreit believes UCLA can start 2-0.
> 
> "I think they can beat BYU on Saturday," Herbstreit said.
> 
> He put UCLA in a pack of five Pac-10 teams that are capable of pushing USC, the others being Cal, Oregon, Arizona State and Arizona.
> Share and Enjoy:
> 1. Spencer Says:
> September 11th, 2008 at 7:34 am
> 
> He said that?? He works for ESPN so it must be true.
> 2. Nate Says:
> September 11th, 2008 at 1:45 pm
> 
> Herbie is a BCS homer and has not been a fan of BYU from the beginning of the year, so his comment is not a shocker. But I would never rule out a Chow offense. There is no question they have the capability of beating BYU, but it won't be easy.
> 3. Randy Says:
> September 11th, 2008 at 2:59 pm
> 
> An ESPN reporter favoring a BCS conference school. Surprising since ESPN is lock step with the un-holy and illegal monopoly.
> 4. BYU fan Says:
> September 12th, 2008 at 11:19 am
> 
> I think that UCLA will be more than a worthy challenger. It will be a fun game to watch, and I think the better team will win


I hope you guys get to watch FSN's summary of the game tonight to see the same FSN PAC 10 homers from last week would be great, those guys disgust me, win, lose or draw regardless take you job as a reporter to at least be objective. Please let me know what Herbstreit and Holtz say tonight about the Y, regardless of bias it should be entertaining. Next on tap UCS by 30+?


----------



## orvis1

Very impressive win for the cougs! Hopefully bolth the U and the Y continue to roll, really looking forward to that game! Should have a forum get together that weekend!


----------



## Riverrat77

One word for this game... inconsistency. They squeak by Washington and then beat UCLA who just got done whuppin VTech? Despite the score, the Y has problems. If they play up and down like this, they'll have issues the rest of their season. Wyoming, Air Force, the U and TCU are all playing well and right now, I think BYU is playing out of their mind. But.... they are the Y. The ride will come to a stop... usually against somebody nobody expected to end it. Yep, I said it. Good day for the Cougs, an anomaly for UCLA. Three turnovers in the first half leading to Y points and down by a lot at half? The rest of the game is no surprise. Fumbles killed UCLA in the first half and the Y took advantage of it. Is this how UCLA will play every week? No way... they'll bounce back and get re-focused. The Y isn't that good, UCLA just played that bad. Max Hall?? Get him dirty and its a different ball game. Leave him squeaky clean and this is what happens. All the Heisman talk?? Please.... its early yet and he's not worthy. Let em play a ranked opponent and then give him some credit. Playing Northern Iowa or wherever the hell they were from and almost getting beaten by Washington is hardly Heisman worthy. :roll: o-||


----------



## Huge29

orvis1 said:


> Very impressive win for the cougs! Hopefully bolth the U and the Y continue to roll, really looking forward to that game! Should have a forum get together that weekend!


+1, congrats to your ND too!



Riverrat77 said:


> One word for this game... inconsistency. They squeak by Washington and then beat UCLA who just got done whuppin VTech? Despite the score, the Y has problems. If they play up and down like this, they'll have issues the rest of their season. Wyoming, Air Force, the U and TCU are all playing well and right now, I think BYU is playing out of their mind. But.... they are the Y. The ride will come to a stop... usually against somebody nobody expected to end it. Yep, I said it. Good day for the Cougs, an anomaly for UCLA. Three turnovers in the first half leading to Y points and down by a lot at half? The rest of the game is no surprise. Fumbles killed UCLA in the first half and the Y took advantage of it. Is this how UCLA will play every week? No way... they'll bounce back and get re-focused. The Y isn't that good, UCLA just played that bad. Max Hall?? Get him dirty and its a different ball game. Leave him squeaky clean and this is what happens. All the Heisman talk?? Please.... its early yet and he's not worthy. Let em play a ranked opponent and then give him some credit. Playing Northern Iowa or wherever the hell they were from and almost getting beaten by Washington is hardly Heisman worthy. :roll: o-||


-1, I disagree! The Y outplayed UW and UCLA last year dramatically by every category, EXCEPT for turnover, which resulted in a score being quite close, but make no mistake the Y outplayed both of these teams tremendously for about 58 of the 60 minutes, this time they outplayed them in all 60 minutes and put it all together. If you want inconsistency look at the U (no disrespect intended, but...) beat UCLA by about 40 last year and then lose to a 2-win UNLV team last year, fortunately they have looked very good in every single game since that ugly UNLV game last year.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Well said, Riverrat. I was at the game and it was really nerve racking :wink:. I was sure Norm Chow would make some miraculous half time adjustments. I kept thinking that any minute UCLA was going to come roaring back!!!! When you think about it, without UCLA's unlucky turnovers, the score would only have been 35-0. Now that's a squeaker...phew...I feel really lucky. 

By the way, wasn't it Tennessee the Bruins beat last week? And weren't they ranked? And aren't they from a BCS conference. 

I really thought UCLA would win 59-0, not BYU. I never thought BYU had a chance. The cougs threw an interception and fumbled twice, for crying out loud. Except for a couple lucky bounces, UCLA would have pounded them. It was really a fortunate win for a sloppy cougar team. Did you see that Max Hall missed 20% of his passes!!!! Even though he was never even touched by a defender? He needs to stay after practice and work on his accuracy!

Wyoming playing well? I'd say they are. They beat that powerhouse North Dakota State 16-13. They really played well, coming back from down 10-0 at half time. I'm going to make some good money betting on the mighty pokes next week at Cougar Stadium. I really think they will be the team to take advantage of a shaky, weak-kneed, non-performing cougar team. Anyone want some of that action???? Come on, put your money where your mouth is! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29

seniorsetterguy said:


> Well said, Riverrat. I was at the game and it was really nerve racking :wink:. I was sure Norm Chow would make some miraculous half time adjustments. I kept thinking that any minute UCLA was going to come roaring back!!!! When you think about it, without UCLA's unlucky turnovers, the score would only have been 35-0. Now that's a squeaker...phew...I feel really lucky.
> 
> By the way, wasn't it Tennessee the Bruins beat last week? And weren't they ranked? And aren't they from a BCS conference.
> 
> I really thought UCLA would win 59-0, not BYU. I never thought BYU had a chance. The cougs threw an interception and fumbled twice, for crying out loud. Except for a couple lucky bounces, UCLA would have pounded them. It was really a fortunate win for a sloppy cougar team. Did you see that Max Hall missed 20% of his passes!!!! Even though he was never even touched by a defender? He needs to stay after practice and work on his accuracy!
> 
> Wyoming playing well? I'd say they are. They beat that powerhouse North Dakota State 16-13. They really played well, coming back from down 10-0 at half time. I'm going to make some good money betting on the mighty pokes next week at Cougar Stadium. I really think they will be the team to take advantage of a shaky, weak-kneed, non-performing cougar team. Anyone want some of that action???? Come on, put your money where your mouth is! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hold on there! You were at which game?

:wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

:lol: I kinda figured somebody would say something like that. It was a beatdown, no doubt. Like the commentators said, state of Utah must just disagree with UCLA. I don't think the Y will have it this easy every week....This week was not the norm and I actually expected something along the lines of the UW game honestly. But... you make a bunch of errors and give the ball away like its Halloween.... and you're going to get beat. -Ov-

For what its worth... UCLA has one win with a third string quarterback. You honestly think that the Y is going to beat Tennessee with their third stringer?? I didn't think so. :wink:


----------



## Huge29

Riverrat77 said:


> :lol: I kinda figured somebody would say something like that. It was a beatdown, no doubt. Like the commentators said, state of Utah must just disagree with UCLA. I don't think the Y will have it this easy every week....This week was not the norm and I actually expected something along the lines of the UW game honestly. But... you make a bunch of errors and give the ball away like its Halloween.... and you're going to get beat. -Ov-
> 
> For what its worth... UCLA has one win with a third string quarterback. You honestly think that the Y is going to beat Tennessee with their third stringer?? I didn't think so. :wink:


Just harassing you man, I think it was your avatar that got me going! I just hope that the Y reacts accordingly! 
For what it is worth, Bronco made a pretty good change this week in bringing back the 3-3-5, which is a lot different for an OC to prepare for. It is all about personnel, he bagged it two years ago due to having many good upbacks, not the case this year. I will expect 2-3 blowouts this year like vs UNLV, WY and CSU, but several close games from here on out too. That was a fun one!


----------



## martymcfly73

Riverrat77 said:


> :lol: I kinda figured somebody would say something like that. It was a beatdown, no doubt. Like the commentators said, state of Utah must just disagree with UCLA. I don't think the Y will have it this easy every week....This week was not the norm and I actually expected something along the lines of the UW game honestly. But... you make a bunch of errors and give the ball away like its Halloween.... and you're going to get beat. -Ov-
> 
> For what its worth... UCLA has one win with a third string quarterback. You honestly think that the Y is going to beat Tennessee with their third stringer?? I didn't think so. :wink:


WTH are you talking about RR? It just shows the Y can get pumped up to put the beat down on anyone. Especially the PAC 9.5. What a joke. So who else is worthy of Heisman hype? Max Hall has destroyed the others teams in the air. Come on now RR give the Y some props, you know you want to... :wink:


----------



## Huge29

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
This does not even include today's game yet (at time of posting)
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex
Kansas lost (to a team ranked below the Y), Oregon pulled it off in the 2nd OT  any chance of UNM beating ASU?, Those could all help things for the Y possibly.

The great thing of such a historic beat down is that this was not UTEP or CSU or USU or anyother perrenial cellar dweller, this was a PAC 10 with far superior recruiting to any MWC team, this is big, but yes indeed, it is only one game.


----------



## buggsz24

Wow, all of this for a UCLA team that was picked to finish second to last a weak pac-10? Thats what I love most about Y fans, you guys actually think your team belongs in the top ten.


----------



## idiot with a bow

buggsz24 said:


> Wow, all of this for a UCLA team that was picked to finish second to last a weak pac-10? Thats what I love most about Y fans, you guys actually think your team belongs in the top ten.


Ute fan was pretty excited about beating that crappy UCLA team last year. I think they were also pretty pumped about squeaking by Michigan that got beat by Notre Dame today. The same Notre Dame that barely beat the Aztecs.

No one can deny the dominance that took place today. I don't know how you could, unless your name is riverrat and you are nothing but a trouble maker. Only a crack pipe toting, delusional cougar hater can attempt such ridiculousness. STAY IN YOUR LANE!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

martymcfly73 said:


> WTH are you talking about RR? It just shows the Y can get pumped up to put the beat down on anyone. Especially the PAC 9.5. What a joke. So who else is worthy of Heisman hype? Max Hall has destroyed the others teams in the air. Come on now RR give the Y some props, you know you want to... :wink:


UCLA gave away the first half... second half, well they could still see a white (as opposed to green) number 15 on Hall. Your front four gets no pressure, your running backs seem to like handing off to the defense, your THIRD STRING quarterback is expected to pull you out of a deep hole like that... umm yeah, you're going to lose. Its about as impressive a win as the blue/white scrimmage. I guess I could say at least it was through the air and their run defense was good.... but hell, throw in a blitz or something.... You get shredded all game and don't bother to do anything else to create pressure? I have no idea how the UCLA coaches expected a different outcome with that lameass game plan. I don't know if UCLA was basking in the win over Tennessee or took a week off and contracted Northern Iowa to come back for a showdown in Provo... but it was not the same team that just got done beating a ranked Tennessee team. They got beat... badly, but for the Y to have an up and down couple weeks like that does not bode well for the rest of the season. Yes, they should consider the game against the Huskies a bad week.... they didn't play well at all and barely managed a win. They play TCU, Utah or anyone else that has their act together even a little bit, the Y is going to be in trouble. Of course, I could throw in.... play somebody ranked and then come see me but I figured UCLA would do a better job. Oh well I guess. It'll have to be another Tulsa type game to put the Y back in their annual spot crying about not getting national credit. The Y hasn't played anyone ranked, anyone that will be ranked until probably the end of their season and that means their #15 ranking is a bit optimistic... at best. They don't deserve the ranking, their QB doesn't deserve Heisman hype (or give it to him and give the Y fans something else to gripe about when he doesn't win it) and they are such an up and down team that at least a couple teams (Washington already came close and they're, to quote Garyfish "not good.... at all") will probably wind up beating them along the way. Bask in it... because just like every year since 1984, somebody will come along and bring Y fan back to reality. Its just a matter of when and who.


----------



## Nor-tah

How can any of you guys make excusses for a 60 point shut out? The U is not even beating Utash State by that right now? So are the Aggies comparable to the Bruins? All I hear are excuses. A bad call last week... A weak Bruin team this week... Give the cougars some credit! :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

idiot with a bow said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, all of this for a UCLA team that was picked to finish second to last a weak pac-10? Thats what I love most about Y fans, you guys actually think your team belongs in the top ten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ute fan was pretty excited about beating that crappy UCLA team last year. I think they were also pretty pumped about squeaking by Michigan that got beat by Notre Dame today. The same Notre Dame that barely beat the Aztecs.
> 
> No one can deny the dominance that took place today. I don't know how you could, unless your name is riverrat and you are nothing but a trouble maker. Only a crack pipe toting, delusional cougar hater can attempt such ridiculousness. STAY IN YOUR LANE!!!
Click to expand...

Easy there let's keep ND out of it. Until the U and the Y play like opponents in conference play no way to know how they stack up against each other. Strange years in college football when teams like Miami, Tennesee, Florida State, and Notre Dame are not ranked and ECU, Utah, and Byu are fighting for the BCS. Good win for BYU the dominated in every way but Oklahoma pounded washington who BYU just barely escaped last weekend. Remember any given saturday...


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Riverrat77 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH are you talking about RR? It just shows the Y can get pumped up to put the beat down on anyone. Especially the PAC 9.5. What a joke. So who else is worthy of Heisman hype? Max Hall has destroyed the others teams in the air. Come on now RR give the Y some props, you know you want to... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA gave away the first half... second half, well they could still see a white (as opposed to green) number 15 on Hall. Your front four gets no pressure, your running backs seem to like handing off to the defense, your THIRD STRING quarterback is expected to pull you out of a deep hole like that... umm yeah, you're going to lose. Its about as impressive a win as the blue/white scrimmage. I guess I could say at least it was through the air and their run defense was good.... but hell, throw in a blitz or something.... You get shredded all game and don't bother to do anything else to create pressure? I have no idea how the UCLA coaches expected a different outcome with that lameass game plan. I don't know if UCLA was basking in the win over Tennessee or took a week off and contracted Northern Iowa to come back for a showdown in Provo... but it was not the same team that just got done beating a ranked Tennessee team. They got beat... badly, but for the Y to have an up and down couple weeks like that does not bode well for the rest of the season. Yes, they should consider the game against the Huskies a bad week.... they didn't play well at all and barely managed a win. They play TCU, Utah or anyone else that has their act together even a little bit, the Y is going to be in trouble. Of course, I could throw in.... play somebody ranked and then come see me but I figured UCLA would do a better job. Oh well I guess. It'll have to be another Tulsa type game to put the Y back in their annual spot crying about not getting national credit. The Y hasn't played anyone ranked, anyone that will be ranked until probably the end of their season and that means their #15 ranking is a bit optimistic... at best. They don't deserve the ranking, their QB doesn't deserve Heisman hype (or give it to him and give the Y fans something else to gripe about when he doesn't win it) and they are such an up and down team that at least a couple teams (Washington already came close and they're, to quote Garyfish "not good.... at all") will probably wind up beating them along the way. Bask in it... because just like every year since 1984, somebody will come along and bring Y fan back to reality. Its just a matter of when and who.
Click to expand...

C'mon RR. Don't re-cycle the same arguments. Your first try was a lot better than this one. It's been 2 years since anyone in the Mt. West has beaten BYU. I wish there were other ranked teams for them to play so you could feel better about giving them a sportsmanlike "nice game, Cougs." But, alas, even the Utes aren't in the top 25. Gosh, they should be...they just beat Merlin Olsen's Aggies 58-10. Almost 59-0. Almost UCLA.

Give me a break!!! :lol: :lol:

By the way, nice game, Utes!!


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Wow, all of this for a UCLA team that was picked to finish second to last a weak pac-10? Thats what I love most about Y fans, you guys actually think your team belongs in the top ten.


So, beat a ranked #26 (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsi ... asonType=2) PAC-10 team fifty-fetching-nine to ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOO who was ranked 23 (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsi ... nYear=2007) during their bye week (fell out of the rankings during the bye week???) who beat a team ranked #18 at the time who finished last year at #12 (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsi ... nYear=2007) ...that is the only relevant information I have to make any type of decision; what did I miss and what conclusion do you come up with? I don't see where anyone mentioned anything about top 10, so just speak reality for me; I love how even on a day like today you rear your ugly little head... quite funny if you ask me.

How is that Big 12? Lost to USF and beat the mighty Wolfpack this week...for what it is worth, the MWC went 2-0 vs PAC 10 today with the lowly Rebels currently at 13-10 (behind) vs #15 ASU.

Please enlighten us with your so diverse and unending national college football knowledge?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> for what it is worth, the MWC went 2-0 vs PAC 10 today with the lowly Rebels currently at 13-10 (behind) vs #15 ASU.


Correction: The Mountain West went 3-0 vs. the PAC 10 today. BYU beat UCLA, TCU beat Stanford, and New Mexico beat Arizona. It looks like Az. St. is going to beat UNLV, though, so let's call it 3-1 Mountain West over PAC 10 this weekend.


----------



## Nor-tah

Hold on there! UNLV is up in over time!!!


----------



## Nor-tah

They pulled it off!!! 4-0 MWC dominance!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73

River Rat's just a HATER. :lol: Come on now, you know you are a closet Y fan. Come on out and join the rest of us. You can make all the excuses you want for UCLA, but a trouncing is just that. What about their first string QB who got beat in the LV Bowl last year. It wouldn't have made one bit of difference who the QB was for UCLA. The got bitch slapped like no other. I wouldn't be surprised is the lose the rest of their games now. :wink: 

The Uof U let Utah State score 10 points. It's all over for them. This is the beginning of the end for the U. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77

martymcfly73 said:


> River Rat's just a HATER. :lol: Come on now, you know you are a closet Y fan. Come on out and join the rest of us. You can make all the excuses you want for UCLA, but a trouncing is just that. What about their first string QB who got beat in the LV Bowl last year. It wouldn't have made one bit of difference who the QB was for UCLA. The got **** slapped like no other. I wouldn't be surprised is the lose the rest of their games now. :wink:
> 
> The Uof U let Utah State score 10 points. It's all over for them. This is the beginning of the end for the U. :wink:


I don't hate BYU.... I just don't get what all the fuss is about. :lol: They're not destroying everyone in their path.... they're depending on teams to have an off day, a mental mistake and playing some division II team to be 3-0. Powerful?? C'mon.... you Y fans be serious for a minute. Again I ask...do you think even Gaskins could have beat Tennessee? The Bruins did it on the back of their third stringer. UCLA had a total meltdown, but thats not going to be an every week event for those guys... and I'd guess if they played again, the Y wouldn't be nearly as successful against them. You guys act like I'm pulling this out of thin air. A few lucky bounces one way or another and all of a sudden, its a different season. Max Hall goes down and do you really think the Y runs the table? Not even close. You think USC relied on luck to demolish OSU? You think that Oklahoma relied on luck to beat UW (yeah, THAT is what I hate :lol: ) 55-3 or whatever it was? Luck has no place in a truly dominant team's season..... they aren't missing anything Oklahoma has but the Y squeaks by UW. How does that happen if the Y is deserving of being on a national stage come December and January? BYU isn't dominant, they've been lucky to win... I'd say 3 of the last five or six games (over Utah, UCLA in the bowl and UW). How is that worthy of national spotlight and bowl games? Here's your answer... it isn't, and apparently the pollsters agreed. I know its a bitter pill to swallow... but take a drink of a nice cold beer to help it go down. I'm sure you can get one at a Y player apartment complex. :wink:

This Y win will create a stir but I give it a couple weeks and folks will have forgotten all about the Y win yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised if the "dominant" Y winds up in a couple close games between now and then too, wondering once again why they get no respect.


----------



## Huge29

BirdDogger said:


> for what it is worth, the MWC went 2-0 vs PAC 10 today with the lowly Rebels currently at 13-10 (behind) vs #15 ASU.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: The Mountain West went 3-0 vs. the PAC 10 today. BYU beat UCLA, TCU beat Stanford, and New Mexico beat Arizona. It looks like Az. St. is going to beat UNLV, though, so let's call it 3-1 Mountain West over PAC 10 this weekend.
Click to expand...

Correction to the correction, you will see that the game was still in progress when I posted, 4-0, not that it was our top teams vs necessarily their top teams, but it was their #2 (ASU) and #4 (UCLA) ranked teams that lost to the MWC's #1 and last year's #9 team :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Riverrat77 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> River Rat's just a HATER. :lol: Come on now, you know you are a closet Y fan. Come on out and join the rest of us. You can make all the excuses you want for UCLA, but a trouncing is just that. What about their first string QB who got beat in the LV Bowl last year. It wouldn't have made one bit of difference who the QB was for UCLA. The got **** slapped like no other. I wouldn't be surprised is the lose the rest of their games now. :wink:
> 
> The Uof U let Utah State score 10 points. It's all over for them. This is the beginning of the end for the U. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate BYU.... I just don't get what all the fuss is about. :lol: They're not destroying everyone in their path.... they're depending on teams to have an off day, a mental mistake and playing some division II team to be 3-0. Powerful?? C'mon.... you Y fans be serious for a minute. Again I ask...do you think even Gaskins could have beat Tennessee? The Bruins did it on the back of their third stringer. UCLA had a total meltdown, but thats not going to be an every week event for those guys... and I'd guess if they played again, the Y wouldn't be nearly as successful against them. You guys act like I'm pulling this out of thin air. A few lucky bounces one way or another and all of a sudden, its a different season. Max Hall goes down and do you really think the Y runs the table? Not even close. You think USC relied on luck to demolish OSU? You think that Oklahoma relied on luck to beat UW (yeah, THAT is what I hate :lol: ) 55-3 or whatever it was? Luck has no place in a truly dominant team's season..... they aren't missing anything Oklahoma has but the Y squeaks by UW. How does that happen if the Y is deserving of being on a national stage come December and January? BYU isn't dominant, they've been lucky to win... I'd say 3 of the last five or six games (over Utah, UCLA in the bowl and UW). How is that worthy of national spotlight and bowl games? Here's your answer... it isn't, and apparently the pollsters agreed. I know its a bitter pill to swallow... but take a drink of a nice cold beer to help it go down. I'm sure you can get one at a Y player apartment complex. :wink:
> 
> This Y win will create a stir but I give it a couple weeks and folks will have forgotten all about the Y win yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised if the "dominant" Y winds up in a couple close games between now and then too, wondering once again why they get no respect.
Click to expand...

Didn't you already say all that stuff a couple of other times? One word: SCOREBOARD!!!

(Geez, I know someday I'll regret saying that!!!???)


----------



## Nor-tah

Not yesterday but a cool picture of the poor Y coverage!!
[attachment=0:22n9mbeu]n513903329_767768_8003.jpg[/attachment:22n9mbeu]


----------



## Riverrat77

As great as BYU is, that picture or play shouldn't have even mattered at that point right?? :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Yep...blocking kicks is pure luck alright. Proves that BYU is just uncommonly lucky...far beyond believable probabilities. 

Well, I guess it's better to be lucky than good....


----------



## Huge29

seniorsetterguy said:


> Yep...blocking kicks is pure luck alright. Proves that BYU is just uncommonly lucky...far beyond believable probabilities.
> 
> Well, I guess it's better to be lucky than good....


In all seriousness, was it just bad luck when Unga fumbled inside the one yard line 8 days ago or just a great hit to the defense's credit? Same answer to the fact that the Y caused numerous turnovers right? Luck is when a punt bounces just right and hits the returner in the leg and to the kicking team or an onside kick hitting just right and bouncing back, right? The luckiest play that I can think of was when Scalley back in '03 hit the CSU guy on the side line popping the ball straight up and into the other db's hands back for a td on a play where CSU should have been in the victory formation waiting for OT, that is luck, the ball bounced just perfectly and hit him in stride, you can't really control that; can't find it on Youtube, cool play, but certainly lucky! Not jealous, just my interpretation. It is interesting how lucky happens a lot to the better teams you know, lucky calls, lucky bounces, lucky fumbles, of course if it were just luck, it would not be consistent and they would not be good.


----------



## idiot with a bow

Another thing to consider is that we are now three weeks into the season and BYU is showing that they are more and more polished. I don't know what they did this week, but they were flawless. I was on the field while they were warming up and you could feel it in the air. Bronco has this team running very smooth 3 weeks in. It is hard for me to imagine that they will let down. That is what I like best about Bronco. He gets a lot out of his players and is very disciplined.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Another thing to consider is that we are now three weeks into the season and BYU is showing that they are more and more polished. I don't know what they did this week, but they were flawless. I was on the field while they were warming up and you could feel it in the air. Bronco has this team running very smooth 3 weeks in. It is hard for me to imagine that they will let down. That is what I like best about Bronco. He gets a lot out of his players and is very disciplined


.

They need to be polished because they have only played mediocre teams. They are lucky to have a light schedule because they might be 1-2 right now.


----------



## martymcfly73

idiot with a bow said:


> Another thing to consider is that we are now three weeks into the season and BYU is showing that they are more and more polished. I don't know what they did this week, but they were flawless. I was on the field while they were warming up and you could feel it in the air. Bronco has this team running very smooth 3 weeks in. It is hard for me to imagine that they will let down. That is what I like best about Bronco. He gets a lot out of his players and is very disciplined.


I agree they look like a different team even from week one. Look at the job he's doing with the defense in the first three weeks.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I agree they look like a different team even from week one. Look at the job he's doing with the defense in the first three weeks.


Yeah Bronco is playing weak teams to polish BYU. They almost lost to Washington. :roll: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## LOAH

Sorry I'm late. I forget we have a sports section.

I was lucky enough to go to the game and how sweet it was!

Those guys at UCLA couldn't hold on to their heads if it weren't for their necks.

Good stuff.

I love how the score was 59-0 (really should've been 59-6, but who cares?) and all the Y haters still have to pop off about how crappy BYU is.

:rotfl: 

You guys kill me.

I'm not a hardcore Y fan, but I am a fan. I'm not really into college ball, but I'll root for the Y and the U (because I love the state of Utah). The holy war is great and I love watching, no matter the outcome.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Huge29 said:


> seniorsetterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...blocking kicks is pure luck alright. Proves that BYU is just uncommonly lucky...far beyond believable probabilities.
> 
> Well, I guess it's better to be lucky than good....
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, was it just bad luck when Unga fumbled inside the one yard line 8 days ago or just a great hit to the defense's credit? Same answer to the fact that the Y caused numerous turnovers right? Luck is when a punt bounces just right and hits the returner in the leg and to the kicking team or an onside kick hitting just right and bouncing back, right? The luckiest play that I can think of was when Scalley back in '03 hit the CSU guy on the side line popping the ball straight up and into the other db's hands back for a td on a play where CSU should have been in the victory formation waiting for OT, that is luck, the ball bounced just perfectly and hit him in stride, you can't really control that; can't find it on Youtube, cool play, but certainly lucky! Not jealous, just my interpretation. It is interesting how lucky happens a lot to the better teams you know, lucky calls, lucky bounces, lucky fumbles, of course if it were just luck, it would not be consistent and they would not be good.
Click to expand...

Guess I should used these :wink: :wink: instead of these   
Sarcasm. I'm a cougar salutin', heel clickin', true-blue cougar fan that finds all the over-the-top, creative analysis of the cougars pretty funny. They are good this year, guys. A friendly congratulations is in order...even from Ute fans. They beat USU and we congratulate them. We'll work this out in Rice Stadium in a few weeks. Should be a great game!! I can't wait to see the lucky play that brings us victory this year!!!


----------



## GaryFish

The only thing more funny that super cougar fan, is cougarfan provoker. RR and CS. 

These guys just keep poking the beast because they can, and I can see they are having fun getting reactions. Cheap entertainment I guess.

A few things. First, the BYU beatdown on UCLA was a great win. No matter how you look at it, and national media is saying that as much as the locals. 
Second, BYU has a VERY good team this year, and deserve to be ranked where they are right now. 
Third, of course locals are going nuts, as they do in any market. BYU is the local team, with a great fanbase so everyone is excited about a very good team.
Fourth, it is a long season, with much to be played. 
Last, regardless of how the Cougs would do against other conferences, or whatever, they are doing very well now. No team plays ranked opponents every week, and no matter who is on top, others will throw rocks about schedule until there is a play-off system. Cougar fans are enjoying things, and show are Ute fans, and they should enjoy it. Both teams are 1/4 of the way into very good seasons.


----------



## HighNDry

It's a long season. BYU is fairly injury free. UCLA is missing something like 10 starters in key positions. If BYU loses key players, I'm sure it would be more difficult for them, but after the game was turned over to the 3rd team players half way through the 3rd...I'm impressed. It is a strong conference this year. Air Force is playing well, New Mexico is coming on, Utah is always good and TCU may just win the championship! One or two losses this year in conference could spell disaster for any of these teams. Should be fun to follow!


----------



## stick_man

I just love all the excuses and "what ifs". This has been a great entertainment thread. The what ifs are what make college ball so fun to watch. On any given day, a key player could go down with a season ending injury and ruin the season for the whole team. Good teams play through it. Poor teams start whining about it and making excuses "Well, if we had had all our players healthy things would have been totally different". Bottom line is that you have to deal with what you have. "UCLA was short 10 starters due to injury". "UCLA had a bad day". "It was a bogus excessive celebration call that cost UW the game". "If the ball had just bounced a little higher", etc., etc. Sometimes, shiz happens. You deal with it and move on. After all, "The dog would have caught the rabbit too, if he hadn't stopped to take a dump". 

Average teams rely on luck to win some games. Good teams make luck happen. Very good teams take advantage of the luck after they make it happen. Each week, teams improve (hopefully) after making adjustments and working on their weeknesses. Even the "Big boys" that are perennial powerhouses like to tune up on the little guys to build confidence and assess their weaknesses. After all, didn't OSU just squeek past Ohio after playing a super tough Youngstown State? Didn't LSU tune up against App. State and North Texas? Just think, if Ohio State had played somebody like New Mexico or San Diego State in either of those first two games, they might not have an unblemished record. In fact, they could be 1-2 three games into the season. And people are bit**'n and moanin' about BYU playing one FCS team for a tune up? Why doesn't anybody complain about the pansie schedules the top ranked teams have preseason? Oh yeah, that's right, because they are not BYU.


----------



## GaryFish

> Why doesn't anybody complain about the pansie schedules the top ranked teams have preseason? Oh yeah, that's right, because they are not BYU.


This does happen. And it happens in every place there is a winning team, outside the SEC - they are immune. We lived in Nebraska back when Osborne was still coach, and they were making consistent runs in the top 5 and winning national championships. All the fuss for them (as they heard it anyway) was about their easy scheduling. It was chanted over and over last year about Ohio State and how soft the Big 10 is. It is repeated again with USC, as they won two national championship, of how bad the Pac 10 is. Hawaii heard it last year. And this year, all media outlets are blasting the ACC and Big East on softness of schedule and the 'down year' in those conferences. I am a HUGE BYU homer to be sure. But to say they are being picked out and picked on is not true. They are the flavor of the day and playing very good football. They made UCLA look like my son's midget D team on Saturday. So as one of the better teams out there, they will take some shots. The only thing they can do is what USC, OSU, Nebraska, and all the other teams do - take care of their own business and ignore all the talking heads.

Which really leads us to why there is no play-off system - it would put all the talking heads out of work, because it would be decided on the field and not in a media campaign.


----------



## GaryFish

AND
Much as it pains me to say this, the Cougars need to take a chapter from the utahutes on this one. In the utahutes run to the Fiesta Bowl in 2004, they beat every team on their schedule by AT LEAST two TDs. They showed they were clearly better than all of their competition. If BYU wants the national recognition, they better do the same. No more 1 point victories against bad teams. They need to beat every opponent, and beat them badly - just like utahutes did four years ago - if they are to get the respect they think they deserve.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

GaryFish said:


> AND
> Much as it pains me to say this, the Cougars need to take a chapter from the utahutes on this one. In the utahutes run to the Fiesta Bowl in 2004, they beat every team on their schedule by AT LEAST two TDs. They showed they were clearly better than all of their competition. If BYU wants the national recognition, they better do the same. No more 1 point victories against bad teams. They need to beat every opponent, and beat them badly - just like utahutes did four years ago - if they are to get the respect they think they deserve.


 +1, well said!


----------



## HighNDry

But if they want to be like the Utah Utes all they have to do to have a smile and a winning season in their eyes is beat Utah. They've done that the last two years.

Utah could loss every game all year long, beat the Y and consider themselves with a winning season.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> These guys just keep poking the beast because they can, and I can see they are having fun getting reactions. Cheap entertainment I guess.
> 
> Fourth, it is a long season, with much to be played.
> 
> and no matter who is on top, others will throw rocks about schedule until there is a play-off system.


 :lol: Pretty much... and I agree with your other post too GF, that BYU is going to have to run the table convincingly to get the BCS bid. They may just do that but its sure going to make for some good football this year because there are three or four other teams in the conference that'll play them tough I believe. Last weekend was personally painful.... its no secret I love the Pac-10 teams but that was red headed stepchild ugly. :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys just keep poking the beast because they can, and I can see they are having fun getting reactions. Cheap entertainment I guess.
> 
> Fourth, it is a long season, with much to be played.
> 
> and no matter who is on top, others will throw rocks about schedule until there is a play-off system.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Pretty much... and I agree with your other post too GF, that BYU is going to have to run the table convincingly to get the BCS bid. They may just do that but its sure going to make for some good football this year because there are three or four other teams in the conference that'll play them tough I believe. Last weekend was personally painful.... its no secret I love the Pac-10 teams but that was red headed stepchild ugly. :lol:
Click to expand...

And please don't blame us too much for perhaps over celebrating such a rare and unusual event!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The BYU/Utah game is like a bowl game to Utah fans. Time to break out the hash pipe and find a clean shirt.


----------



## buggsz24

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The BYU/Utah game is like a bowl game to Utah fans. Time to break out the hash pipe and find a clean shirt.


Be careful, those Utes just might end your ONLY shot at a BCS bowl bid.


----------



## Nor-tah

Doubt it.


----------



## orvis1

Nor-tah said:


> Doubt it.


If the Cougs get beat buy the Utes they will not get to the BCS. I know this is smack talk and neither programs wants to pat the other on the back but both schools have great teams this year! Bolth schools need to meet each other undefeated to insure a BCS bid, the MWC will likely not get 2 teams in. Plus don't rule out TCU for smacking both squads.... Going to be an interesting year.


----------



## buggsz24

Nor-tah said:


> Doubt it.


That's why the cougars loosing is so much fun! It doesn't makes my teams season any better, but seeing the look of utter shock and disappointment on the faces of so many clueless fans is SO worth the wait.

While watching game last week I was astonished at the level of sheer ignorance on the part of those surrounding me. I heard more than one person say that Hall was a shoe in for Heisman, but the best of the day was "The Y would absolutely destroy USC if they got a shot at them".

I understand being optimistic about your season, but there seems to be a total lack of common sense/reason when it comes to the blue blooded cougars.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

My guess is that you ingested to many Keystones and bong rips and misunderstood what was said. That's where I'd put my money, but hey, that's my experience of U fans, so maybe there's a few that aren't drunken idiots. I'm open to being wrong, but doubt I am.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

buggsz24 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the cougars loosing is so much fun! It doesn't makes my teams season any better, but seeing the look of utter shock and disappointment on the faces of so many clueless fans is SO worth the wait.
> 
> While watching game last week I was astonished at the level of sheer ignorance on the part of those surrounding me. I heard more than one person say that Hall was a shoe in for Heisman, but the best of the day was "The Y would absolutely destroy USC if they got a shot at them".
> 
> I understand being optimistic about your season, but there seems to be a total lack of common sense/reason when it comes to the blue blooded cougars.
Click to expand...

Ya know, I've thought about what you said...and I think you're right! BYU has a monopoly on naivete. No other stadium attracts kids and grandmas and other idiots like them. It's so bad there, I can't believe an "enlightened" ute fan could even sit through the game, what with all the positive cougar vibes gushing out of the mouths of all the stupid cougs!

The place to go for enlightenment is wherever Ute fans go. Rice stadium...the home of fans who are all passionate devotees of the intellectual aspects of football. A true bastion of sobriety, civility, decorum, and football wisdom. Sometimes it's even more than half full of the state's elite fans!

And of course, the few of us cougs that have any brains know that it wouldn't be all THAT easy to beat the Trojans. :wink: :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

What Bugs tries to sell is that ALL Texas fans are smart/educated and NEVER get caught up in the emotions of being a FAN. :roll: In truth, what good would it be to be a FAN if you didn't hope for the best and yes, even over-estimate the quality of the 'home team'? So, I wonder when the Longhorns DO NOT get a BCS bowl game, what Bugs will say. I see Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas Tech, and possibly even Kansas being BETTER than Texas in that conference. I seriously doubt they will get 4 bids into the BCS, which means Texas is SOL.

Of course BYU must run the table to get a BCS bid, that is a given. As is the case for ALL non-BCS schools due to the bias built into the process. The FACT that the BCS conferences have NO desire to go to a playoff shows they are scared to let the championship be decided on the field. I mean, can you imagine the horror of a non-BCS team beating the 'real' conferences best and being crowned champs? Armageddon will occur before the snobs that deem themselves the only 'real' football programs will allow things to be settled on the field.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

All I can say is WOW. I was concerned the Coug's might lose before the game started. I don't remeber seeing a whipping like that in a long time. The Mountain West Conference is sure having a good year thus far.


----------



## Huge29

> That's why the cougars loosing is so much fun! It doesn't makes my teams season any better, but seeing the look of utter shock and disappointment on the faces of so many clueless fans is SO worth the wait.
> 
> While watching game last week I was astonished at the level of sheer ignorance on the part of those surrounding me. I heard more than one person say that Hall was a shoe in for Heisman, but the best of the day was "The Y would absolutely destroy USC if they got a shot at them".
> 
> I understand being optimistic about your season, but there seems to be a total lack of common sense/reason when it comes to the blue blooded cougars.


Here is an example of truly enlightened fans, I prefer the Big 12 type of fans personally http://windowsxp-privacy.net/?id=22247726119 Sounds like enlightened fans to me, bite the guys jewels!!??

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=4280809 Interesting article, I don't think that it is very reasonable to have a MWC team invited to the Rose Bowl over a loser PAC 10 team...but fun to think about.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My guess is that you ingested to many Keystones and bong rips and misunderstood what was said. That's where I'd put my money, but hey, that's my experience of U fans, so maybe there's a few that aren't drunken idiots. I'm open to being wrong, but doubt I am.


Am I missing something, or are you not one of the biggest drunken idiots I know? You crazy ****. In fact I'm willing to bet you a 12 pack of old milwaukee that you were drunk when you wrote this.


----------



## buggsz24

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My guess is that you ingested to many Keystones and bong rips and misunderstood what was said. That's where I'd put my money, but hey, that's my experience of U fans, so maybe there's a few that aren't drunken idiots. I'm open to being wrong, but doubt I am.


Nope. I wear the jesus jammies too, so your holier than thou attitude is a little tiresome. Besides your ASSume too much, I'm not a Ute fan. What I will say is I think they have a better chance of a big bowl (even with the current rankings).


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> What Bugs tries to sell is that ALL Texas fans are smart/educated and NEVER get caught up in the emotions of being a FAN. :roll: In truth, what good would it be to be a FAN if you didn't hope for the best and yes, even over-estimate the quality of the 'home team'? So, I wonder when the Longhorns DO NOT get a BCS bowl game, what Bugs will say. I see Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas Tech, and possibly even Kansas being BETTER than Texas in that conference. I seriously doubt they will get 4 bids into the BCS, which means Texas is SOL.
> 
> Of course BYU must run the table to get a BCS bid, that is a given. As is the case for ALL non-BCS schools due to the bias built into the process. The FACT that the BCS conferences have NO desire to go to a playoff shows they are scared to let the championship be decided on the field. I mean, can you imagine the horror of a non-BCS team beating the 'real' conferences best and being crowned champs? Armageddon will occur before the snobs that deem themselves the only 'real' football programs will allow things to be settled on the field.


Ah... I knew you wouldn't be too far away.

All things aside, can ANYONE stand there with a straight face and honestly tell me that Texas doesn't have a better recruiting pool than the Y, can you tell me they are deeper at every position, at any position?

And finally, given the schedule, the national exposure, the name and the BCS conference , who has a better chance at a BCS berth. Nothing against BYU, but they aren't going to work USC (even if they did play)

USC even scares me. I'm in touch with reality and I watch teams outside of my conference, I just wish the cougs sitting around me at the game did the same.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> The FACT that the BCS conferences have NO desire to go to a playoff shows they are scared to let the championship be decided on the field.


I'm pretty sure (as are most college football experts) that money staying within the BCS ring is the primary road block in playoff equation.

I for one would love to see a playoff system in place. Texas for example has to play at least four top 25 teams this season, given that schedule they may not have enough quality wins to get into a championship game (or a BCS bowl for that matter) without a playoff system.

Letting the player determine the bowl games is the ONLY way to find the best team in the nation, as opposed to finding the best record in the nation (1985)


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you ingested to many Keystones and bong rips and misunderstood what was said. That's where I'd put my money, but hey, that's my experience of U fans, so maybe there's a few that aren't drunken idiots. I'm open to being wrong, but doubt I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I wear the jesus jammies too, so your holier than thou attitude is a little tiresome. Besides your ASSume too much, I'm not a Ute fan. What I will say is I think they have a better chance of a big bowl (even with the current rankings).
Click to expand...

I am fairly certain that there are no jams on Tree, too much beer himself, he is simply razzing, lighten up.


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> I am fairly certain that there are no jams on Tree, too much beer himself, he is simply razzing, lighten up.


I really don't take too much here personally, I hope the same goes on the other end. Besides, who doesn't love bases accusations and stereotypical generalizations?


----------



## coyoteslayer

Treehugger wears a hat with two beer cans on it while be posts on here and his poor wife has to remove the emptys and brings the refills.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly certain that there are no jams on Tree, too much beer himself, he is simply razzing, lighten up.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't take too much here personally, I hope the same goes on the other end. Besides, who doesn't love bases accusations and stereotypical generalizations?
Click to expand...

I KNOW I DO!

The blatant accusation and stereotype is where I intended the humor to lie, Hopefully it stayed there. 

It's sojou and no magic jammies on Tree, well, I do have a leopard skin thong on that has worked a little "magic" in it's time. :mrgreen:

Utes/bad BYU/good

**** straight payasoslayer! She just cracked a few PBRs as I typed this. It's nice because it keeps my head cool as well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So tree do I win the twelve pack of old mil. or what?


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Ah... I knew you wouldn't be too far away.
> 
> All things aside, can ANYONE stand there with a straight face and honestly tell me that Texas doesn't have a better recruiting pool than the Y, can you tell me they are deeper at every position, at any position?


I'll take the bait:
#7 vs #8 QB rating http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
RB #30 vs no one from TX in top 120 that I saw?? http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Receivers #2 and #21 vs #72 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Passing #3 vs #58 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
XP #5 vs #23 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Most extra points http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
Tied in interceptions at 1 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
How do you like them apples? At this point, these stats mean little, it is just so ironic to see that not only are your neighboring fans exaggerative, you are too, kettle meet the pot! 
Texas is known for having the top rated recruiting classes perenially, however the Y has done quite well recently also, but then again those stats are often totally useless too, the Y had 14 starters last year rated 0 stars or unrecruitable and they turned out ok, I think.


buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly certain that there are no jams on Tree, too much beer himself, he is simply razzing, lighten up.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't take too much here personally, I hope the same goes on the other end. Besides, who doesn't love bases accusations and stereotypical generalizations?
Click to expand...

I do, I think! I beleive it was directed specifically to one of his pals, wasn't it???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Blade, I knew when someone mentioned beer, you'd be soon to follow. How a bout 2 quarts? Does that work for you?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> **** straight payasoslayer! She just cracked a few PBRs as I typed this. It's nice because it keeps my head cool as well.


I would hate for you to be a hot headed MOD.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Quarts are to big. I need a nipple for my beer. And when I finally reach the end of a quart its warm. Yucky.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Thank you for your concern. I do sweat at lower temperatures than most, that is the ONLY reason she keeps the beer helmet full. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

Treehugnhuntr said:


> **** straight payasoslayer! She just cracked a few PBRs as I typed this. It's nice because it keeps my head cool as well.


Here is Tree's model, there was little demand for the Y helmet style for some reason, he and FatBass were the only ones interested so he went for the old Seahawks one to at least match colors:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Quarts are to big. I need a nipple for my beer. And when I finally reach the end of a quart its warm. Yucky.





> It's sojou and no magic jammies on Tree, well, I do have a leopard skin thong on that has worked a little "magic" in it's time.


Which one is worse Fixed nursing or Treehugger at the BYU game with his leopard?


----------



## coyoteslayer

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: That looks just like Treehugger!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I have a hard time when I hear good ole, beer drinking, leapord thong wearing, boys like BYU.
I can understand why return missionary, magic jammy wearing folk like them, but you???


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> I'll take the bait:
> #7 vs #8 QB rating http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> RB #30 vs no one from TX in top 120 that I saw?? http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> Receivers #2 and #21 vs #72 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> Passing #3 vs #58 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> XP #5 vs #23 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> Most extra points http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> Tied in interceptions at 1 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/sortables ... 8&group=80
> How do you like them apples? At this point, these stats mean little, it is just so ironic to see that not only are your neighboring fans exaggerative, you are too, kettle meet the pot!
> Texas is known for having the top rated recruiting classes perenially, however the Y has done quite well recently also, but then again those stats are often totally useless too, the Y had 14 starters last year rated 0 stars or unrecruitable and they turned out ok, I think..


The numbers your looking at are worthless, BYU has played one more game than Texas. Comparing yards, interceptions, etc. is meaningless when one team has had a whole game extra to gain stats, they also havent had a game against IAA U to build stats.

Granted FAU and UTEP aren't powerhouses, but they are D1A


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> The numbers your looking at are worthless, BYU has played one more game than Texas. Comparing yards, interceptions, etc. is meaningless when one team has had a whole game extra to gain stats, they also havent had a game against IAA U to build stats.
> 
> Granted FAU and UTEP aren't powerhouses, but they are D1A


Are you a liberal too? Your technique seems similar, repeat and repeat items like a D1 team until the simple mention of it is supposed to bring a laugh??? I would guess that No Iowa is a better team than FAU and UTEP combined, and the QB rating in theory would only be worse with more games with a worse QB, right? Oh, and "build stats" interesting choice of words, so, you would prefer that those stats only count vs BCS schools? How about a shutout vs this BCS team and a score of 59 vs only beating a WAC team by 29, it would appear that you are digging a hole??? The whole point is that you exaggerate and get carried away as much as any Y fan who you publicly ridicule, ironic or hypocritical, which do you choose?


----------



## buggsz24

Huge29 said:


> Are you a liberal too?


Thems fightin words!

I repeat them because the facts haven't changed, your teams record is a reflection of its level of competition. Plain and simple. Lee Corso, Brent Musburger and Kirk Herbsteit have all echoed the same sentiment, I think they know a little more than you and I do.


----------



## proutdoors

> All things aside, can ANYONE stand there with a straight face and honestly tell me that Texas doesn't have a better recruiting pool than the Y, can you tell me they are deeper at every position, at any position?


That is the sad part, Texas has more talent to recruit from, and they are NOT a BCS worthy team this year. Meanwhile BYU has a VERY limited recruiting pool and they ARE BCS worthy this year. I will say BYU is DEEPER at TE than Texas, and as deep at RB and QB. Now if you are talking starters BYU has a BETTER QB and offensive line than Texas.



> Lee Corso, Brent Musburger and Kirk Herbsteit have all echoed the same sentiment, I think they know a little more than you and I do.


Apparently you haven't been paying attention to their predictions the last couple of weeks. :?


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a liberal too?
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fightin words!
> 
> I repeat them because the facts haven't changed, your teams record is a reflection of its level of competition. Plain and simple. Lee Corso, Brent Musburger and Kirk Herbsteit have all echoed the same sentiment, I think they know a little more than you and I do.
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Didn't they all predict UCLA to win?! Will that still be the argument made if/when the Y or U ends the season after ending the reg season having beaten two BCS schools and two ranked conference foes?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> That is the sad part, Texas has more talent to recruit from, and they are NOT a BCS worthy team this year. Meanwhile BYU has a VERY limited recruiting pool and they ARE BCS worthy this year. I will say BYU is DEEPER at TE than Texas, and as deep at RB and QB. Now if you are talking starters BYU has a BETTER QB and offensive line than Texas.


We agree on something, BYU recruiting pool is pathetic. But we all know why that is and you have to admire them for adhering to their beliefs regardless of cost. I will say they do a very good job of getting the most of the players, better than nearly any other school out there.

The starting line up of BYU won't vary much from any top flite team, but the GOOD teams are two or three guy deep at every position. USC has better backs on the bench than half the league has at starting postions.


----------



## proutdoors

Tight End!!! As deep or DEEPER than ANY BCS program.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Tight End!!! As deep or DEEPER than ANY BCS program.


Agreed, in fact I would argue that you have more co-eds that could step in at that position than anyone.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tight End!!! As deep or DEEPER than ANY BCS program.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, in fact I would argue that you have more co-eds that could step in at that position than anyone.
Click to expand...

 -BaHa!- That's funny right there.

Here's the deal, I seriously doubt you think BYU is as weak as you make it out to be. You seem like a somewhat smart guy, after all you are a conservative, so you KNOW BYU laid the wood to UCLA and that they can hang with ANY team in the country if they play like they are capable of playing. You also KNOW that Bronco is as solid a coach as there is out there, and he has a solid program going. If you deny that, then you must be a closet Obama supporter.


----------



## buggsz24

I was at the game, I witnessed the beat down first hand. I will admit they looked like they could beat anyone, but the skeptic in me always wonders about the quality of the team taking the beating. This has been my gripe with the cougars for the last three years, without a quality opponent I/you/the cougars won't ever know how good they are for sure.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT that the BCS conferences have NO desire to go to a playoff shows they are scared to let the championship be decided on the field.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure (as are most college football experts) that money staying within the BCS ring is the primary road block in playoff equation.
> 
> I for one would love to see a playoff system in place. Texas for example has to play at least four top 25 teams this season, given that schedule they may not have enough quality wins to get into a championship game (or a BCS bowl for that matter) without a playoff system.
> 
> Letting the player determine the bowl games is the ONLY way to find the best team in the nation, as opposed to finding the best record in the nation (1985)
Click to expand...

It was 1984.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a liberal too?
> 
> 
> 
> Thems fightin words!
> 
> I repeat them because the facts haven't changed, your teams record is a reflection of its level of competition. Plain and simple. Lee Corso, Brent Musburger and Kirk Herbsteit have all echoed the same sentiment, I think they know a little more than you and I do.
Click to expand...

Had you picked any three analysts, er announcers other than these three you'da had me! Brent Musburger...are you kidding me??????????????? :shock:


----------

